
I wrote a Forth implementation for x86 (2012) - sea6ear
http://davazp.net/2012/12/08/eulex-forth-implementation.html
======
chc4
Man, the title plays it down a lot. I thought it was just an interpreter and
nearly skipped over it instead of a Forth-machine OS, which is much neater.

------
davazp
Here the author. I loved working on this project, it was very satisfying
building everything from scratch.

However, it would have been even better if somebody else would have joint.

~~~
Tepix
Looks impressive! Are you planning to add support for networking?

~~~
davazp
I stopped working on the project like 4 years ago. I don't have plans to add
anything else soon.

It would be nice though, and networking in particular is one of the more
interesting things to implement I think. Maybe some day.

------
stevekemp
I'm loving the recent rise of posts about FORTH. It's always been a pleasure
to play with, right the way back from the 80s.

------
tluyben2
Like implementing a Lisp, every programmer who likes programming languages
should implement at least a Forth. However, this goes a bit further and is
lovely.

------
relics443
The enthusiasm with which this was written almost matches the enthusiasm the
author had about the project.

------
akkartik
Is anyone able to run this on Mac/Darwin? I think it might need gcc:

    
    
      $ cc -fstrength-reduce -nostdinc -m32 -nostdlib -fno-builtin \
         -nostartfiles -nodefaultlibs -I. -ggdb -I.   -c -o boot.o boot.S
      clang: warning: optimization flag '-fstrength-reduce' is not supported
      clang: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-nostartfiles'
      boot.S:21:23: error: unexpected token in '.section' directive

~~~
sigjuice
You will need a gcc that can make ELF files since that is what qemu -kernel
expects. I don't think homebrew has a gcc that can do this.

------
ycmbntrthrwaway
(2012)

